# Montana Black Gold sights



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone uses Black Gold sights? I use them and have been very pleased. I'm thinking about buying a second set so I could have one set for stand hunting whitetails and another set for hunting antelope. I use different broadheads and arrows when I chase goats. I checked my bow and can't figure which model I own so unfortunately I can't give specifics. Anyway, I'm interested in buying a newer version and was wondering if anyone knows if the sight brackets are interchangeable between them. I found a dusk devil sight online and it looks like it would match up but was curious if anyone out there has first hand knowledge? Thanks


----------

